# Kayakers, you ready to fish?



## pretender

with all due respect, who would paddle that down class 4? I just can't see myself telling someone (or myself) "oh yeah, you'll be good to go in that" at the put-in for any of the class 4 runs I know of. What happens when you flip?


----------



## bvwp1

Yes, not a class 4 focus. And not for new paddlers in class 4. But for core paddlers looking for an alternative craft. To still kayak down river, but then have a chance to eddy out and fish. 

They show in this video it can be run down harder whitewater. The Coosa will be more for class 2 and 3 to get you down to cool fishing spots. They are marketing it for kayakers who are very comfortable running down class 2 and 3, now can do the same runs and fish hard to get to areas. 

Of course if you did go over in a rapid, you would have to climb back on. It is self bailing and buoyant. Just like a Ducky ( IK ) or sit on top. Both of which are super popular on class 3-4 runs like Brown's, Shoshone, Westwater, etc....


----------



## pretender

Sorry to appear arguementative (sp?) but Over 11' long, 31"wide and 60+lbs with a chair, class 4? Yes, I'm sure Dane Jackson can, but I paddle many hundreds of miles of class 4 runs a year and I wouldn't do it. I tried to picture running that down my local class 4; 150 yards of must make moves, eddy catching, hole avoiding and wave smashing and I'm thinking no way. Sure, I've seen duckys do it, but they are made for it; very little draft, lighter, lower center of gravity and thigh straps. Granted I could either be a chicken, stupid or plain wrong but that just sounds like marketing to me. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Favre

I think class 5 paddlers would be able to paddle it on class 4 easily. I really don't see it as being much more challenging than paddling the old Perception Torrent sit-on-top. It looks like it can definitely perform on intermediate whitewater.

What I find so fascinating about this craft is how you can stand up on it. But I assume you'd want to be sitting and paddling when you encounter a class 4.

This thing makes me want to start spending more time with the rod and reel..


----------



## Jensjustduckie

Looks like the perfect solo vehicle for Jurassic Park


----------



## Dave Frank

I got to see this boat the other day. While fishing is not really my thing, the boat looks very well appointed for fishing and I see no problem with running rapids one grade lower than you might be comfortable with in a whitewater boat. 

Kayakers who like to fish will love this boat. Like Jen said, it will sure get a lot more people get into jurrassic park.

That Jones guy is gonna hate this thing.


----------



## LanceDog

Favre said:


> I think class 5 paddlers would be able to paddle it on class 4 easily. I really don't see it as being much more challenging than paddling the old Perception Torrent sit-on-top. It looks like it can definitely perform on intermediate whitewater.
> 
> What I find so fascinating about this craft is how you can stand up on it. But I assume you'd want to be sitting and paddling when you encounter a class 4.
> 
> This thing makes me want to start spending more time with the rod and reel..




So a class 4 boater wouldn't ? w.t.f ? Are class 5 boater's really that bad-ass? I can't believe anyone would take an open deck hard kayak down anything harder than class 2 w/big waves. I grew up paddling this type of kayak in cali in the ocean and it sucked and is hard as hell to stand up in. I think the L.L. xp-10 would be a better choice if you must fish whitewater river's.​


----------



## pretender

I'm sorry, but I can't leave it at that. 
CKS guys, this would make a good video for your "review" section. Find a TYPICAL class 4 boater and have him pilot it down the 'Numbers' at a healthy flow next spring. Seeing is believing.
And if Farve or Dave are right that a class 5 boater could get this down boat class 4 with-out too much effort, that may make the original statement true (a bit misleading) but missing it's asterisk 
*if you're competent in class 5


----------



## LanceDog

What are you trying to say? Sure you can take anything down any river but that does not mean you should? And,yeah a class 4-5 boater might be able to do it but was it meant to paddle number's on the reg. and why would you fish the number's from a kayak anyway? All im trying to say ''pretener''is why market something to do more then it's limit, is that really safe? And what's up with ''if you're competent in class 5'' Who the hell is competent in class 5 that's why it's class 5. Sorry I stole that quote from Mr.Doug.A P.S not trying to start a pissing match with ya just couldn't leave it that way.


----------



## Theophilus

Why not stick your trusty Sage four piece in stern of your River Runner and go to the fish in the manner it should be done? 

I do think the XP is great boat for that..wish I had one. I like this sit on top but it's a laker or a Class I/II boat. Real fly rods and kit cost WAY too much money to risk losing trying to paddle this rascal down anything tougher. Don't take a knife to a gun fight. If I were in the market for a fishing kayak though I'd definitely give this one a look. 

Now that I've said that I'll probably see a video on youtube of EJ looping this thing.


----------



## Favre

I can't say it without sounding egotistical, but I'm almost certain I could paddle that boat down almost any class 4. I agree that if you are comfortable in one class of whitewater in your hard shell kayak, you could probably manage this on one class lower. Saying that the boat is limited to novice whitewater is something I can't agree with.

Does anybody remember the Perception Torrent? This boat has specs that aren't much different. I've paddled that thing down plenty of class 4 (maybe some class 5?) and that leads me to believe the Coosa is capable of more than just "class 2 w/ big waves." I'm just one of several people I know that have paddled advanced whitewater in an open deck hard boat.

Perhaps it should be marketed specifically as a fishing boat. But to say it's limited in whitewater is absurd, in my humble opinion. No class of whitewater is 100% safe, and no craft makes us invincible to the dangers of the sport. But - to limit a craft to a certain type or class of river is wrong. And to say that you shouldn't do it (imposing rules on other boaters) - also wrong..

And lots of paddlers are competent in class 5. Agree to disagree.


----------



## LanceDog

Sorry,Favre I agree with you just saying that most people would not have your skill. And a different craft would be better or just a better fighting chance of making down the river.Didn't mean to impose any rules.


----------



## Theophilus

Good video of the features. The official Coosa walkthrough & promo video on Vimeo

Really well thought out boat


----------



## pretender

Lance,

I think you might have missed the sarcasm in my rant.
What I'm trying to say is that in my opinion saying this craft will/can paddle class 4 is misleading, unrealistic and a marketing move.


----------



## Favre

LanceDog,

I can agree that very few boaters would be comfortable using this on a class 3/4 run. In my experience though and from what I've seen, good boaters can run demanding whitewater in an ice chest or on a piece of plywood. There are certainly higher performance whitewater kayaks for advanced waters. I think we can see eye-to-eye on the reality of taking this boat down class 4.

I think the Coosa looks amazing primarily as a fishing boat, and secondary as a whitewater boat.

Sorry to be stubborn, and Happy New Year! cheers!


----------



## Nathan

How is saying that boat can handle class 4 misleading? If that is the case duckies can't handle class 4, or SUPs or playboats for that matter. What about the people that run packrafts down class 5? Just because you wouldn't be comfortable taking the thing down class 4 doesn't mean it isn't safe to do or someone else wont be comfortable doing it. It looks like that boat would be perfect for someone who wants to fish Browns, and if you need proof that it can handle the Numbers I would take it without a problem at anything under 2500.


----------



## Canada

*I would feel super comfortable with that boat in class four.*

Are you kidding me, it is almost a raft. It specs out bigger than the biggest creek boat. Hell, it is bigger than a WS laser for god’s sake!

I am a fisherman. I see ton's of guys in pontoons. I think this boat has advantages and disadvantages over the typical pontoon set up. It is a boat that has a niche. I would be surprised if I don't see a few on the A section of the green this year. Certainly this is faster and easier to drift than a pontoon. Probably harder to hold a spot as you can’t kick and cast at the same time. For me one of the most annoying things about many of the pontoons is the noise the cheap little oars make. This is automatically eliminated by this set up.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'll take my Prijon Rocket all day long for fishing IV - V


----------



## Canada

*2 T canyons strapped together!*

seriously, Huck Fin could live on that thing.


----------



## LanceDog

Pretender, sorry didn't mean to call you out and I see the sarcasm. I was just thinking out loud and that always get's you in hot water on the buzz. But can we all agree that no matter what type of craft or class river you paddle It makes life a little easier at least for me It does....peace-Lancedog


----------



## Delawarepaddlesports

All, 
We are super stoked to get the Jackson Coosa in our store here in Lewes, Delaware. If you want check us out at www.delawarepaddlesports.com or friend us on facebook. 

Late DPS


----------



## cnacc

Wow why all the hate? I have a perception torrent and I use it to fish on the ark all the time. I routinely run and fish browns with it and it is an awesome boat for a ww sit-ontop. While you would be sitting up a little higher in the Coosa I think it would do very well considering its volume. I would love to give it a try, as it seems to be well thought out and functionally made.


----------



## smallie

I have a Jackson Coosa. I plan to use it for fishing on class i and ii, however an occasional class ii+ or class iii- is really not an issue (for me). I will typically be carrying close to $750 worth of rods and reels. From my trips so far the torrent has higher center of gravity but sheds waves/cross currents slightly better. Neither boat would be my choice for a run with numerous class iv.


----------



## chiefton

*Grif's rig*

Grif would run it on his rig.


----------



## bamackc

LanceDog said:


> Are class 5 boater's really that bad-ass?​


Yes, when/if you become one you will then understand.


----------



## bamackc

Favre said:


> LanceDog,
> 
> good boaters can run demanding whitewater in an ice chest or on a piece of plywood.


Sig worthy!


----------



## lmyers

LanceDog said:


> But can we all agree that no matter what type of craft or class river you paddle It makes life a little easier


It does for me.


----------



## LanceDog

bamackc said:


> Yes, when/if you become one you will then understand.


 Give me a break,that is the biggest bunch of bullshit I have ever heard.""When you get better you will understand"" ''W.T.F guy'' I'm a 20+ year surfer and I am no better then someone who just learned to swim. Do you get the point, that a class 5 boater is no more then a class 2 boater. Because they both have the ball's to get on the river and open there mind?


----------



## bamackc

LanceDog said:


> Give me a break,that is the biggest bunch of bullshit I have ever heard.""When you get better you will understand"


A class V boater isn't "better" per se, but holds more gravitas and is willing to take more risk than most others.

I didn't mean to take a shot at you but the statement holds.


----------



## Archie

Looking forward to the Hunting Kayak.


----------



## Mut

LanceDog, 
You've been surfing for 20 years and you are no better than someone who just learned to swim? Get a new activity. And a class V boater is a better boater than a class 2 boater, in the technical sense. No one is saying they are a better person. They simply have more experience. It is the same as saying a skier who can ski expert runs without a problem is a better skier than someone who is out on the hill for their first day. They are a better skier not a better person.

And....is that a picture of you on some riverboard or inner tube? You've lost all credibility. 

As for the boat... if you don't like it then move on. It's not like anyone is saying this is a one quiver boat for the true whitewater kayaker. It's a hybrid boat for people who want to get on the river and fish. It's not for everyone but I can see lots of people enjoying it. Think of all those mini cats that Cabbela's sells. I think this is way cooler than one of those.


----------



## LanceDog

Hey, mut I really don't care any more about this post and I love jackson kayak's. But read the post it was about bad-ass-ness not skill. And do you surf,because if you paddle out and think you are bad-ass or better then someone. You will get your ass kicked the difference between kayaking and surfing. Also it's a inner tube and to quote someone from this post '' A GOOD KAYAKER CAN PADDLE A ICE CHEST OR PIECE OF PLY-WOOD'' Its all I had at the time sorry for being a true waterman. And credibility are you a pro kayaker or swift water tech or something?


----------



## hkbeliever

How did a post about a new fishing kayak get turned into a pissing contest?!?! WTF? I have boated with MUT and I dont think he needs to prove anything to anyone.


----------

